# Buffed + Diablo = WTF ?



## Singloso (12. Juli 2008)

Servus ...

Wie mein Thema schon sagt wollte ich mal fragen und eure Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet das auf einmal wo diablo 3 Angekündigt ist, das buffed hier ein bereich dafür gemacht hat...

Ich frage mich wieso eigentlich? buffed gehts doch um online Games und Diablo 3 passt Woll gar nicht dazu das ist doch kein online Game sonder ein Action-Rollenspiel, Hack & Slay Game ist was man online zocken kann und natürlich offline...
Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr auch kein StarCraft 2 Abteilung gemacht da es doch auch online zocken kann oder die anderen vielen online Game was es im i nett gibt aber ausgerechnet diablo 3? Wieso wegen den Fans? Besucherzahlen? oder viele meckern würden da es kein Diablo 3 Abteilung gibt?
Man Sieht ja was die Diablo 3 bereich macht nur über Diablo 2 reden Woll die anderen 2 Jahren auch wenn das Spiel er 2010 kommen soll...
ich finde über Diablo 3 sollte indiablo.de weiter machen da es die beste Seite ist Wenns im das Diablo Universum geht seit 1997...
Kla soll buffed auch berichten aber ein eigenen bereich dafür ist doch bisschen übertrieben oder?

Eure Meinung hier rein...

Ps.: es soll kein Flammer Thema sein...

Mfg


----------



## Ratzking (12. Juli 2008)

der Onlinemodus von Diablo III wird mit Sicherheit um einiges erfolgreicher als das bei den meisten neuen mmo's der Fall ist. Es existierte bereits bei D² eine enorme Menge an Onlinespielern - also bevor du das nächste mal ein Spiel zu kategorisieren versuchst mach dich mal etwas darüber schlau. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wirklich sinnvoll dem MOST WANTED game (für sehr viele Leute) eine eigene Kategorie einzuräumen.


----------



## Flapso (12. Juli 2008)

Gibt halt Klicks ;P


----------



## Arben (12. Juli 2008)

Seit wann ist denn StarCraft 2 ein Rollenspiel? Ich muss ja echt ne Menge verpasst haben.
Und warum zu Spielen eine Rubrik eröffnen, die sowieso keiner sehen will, weil keiner das Spiel spielt?

Und was sollte man zur Zeit über D3 diskutieren. Es gibt ein Video und 'n paar Screenshots. Keine solide Grundlage zum Diskutieren. Da kann man doch besser über ein bereits erschienenes Spiel reden oder Fragen stellen.

Also nächstes mal Hirn an und sowohl deine Frage, als auch Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung überdenken.

mfg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Juli 2008)

Jap, Klicks ftw..Buffed will sich eben so interessant wie möglich gestalten, dabei wissen sich nichtmal selbst was sie eigentlich sind...

(Akte X in den News ftw)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Juli 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn StarCraft 2 ein Rollenspiel? Ich muss ja echt ne Menge verpasst haben.
> Und warum zu Spielen eine Rubrik eröffnen, die sowieso keiner sehen will, weil keiner das Spiel spielt?
> 
> Und was sollte man zur Zeit über D3 diekutieren. Es gibt ein Video und 'n paar Screenshots. Keine solide Grundlage zum diskutieren. Da kann man doch besser über ein bereits erschienenes Spiel reden oder Fragen stellen.
> ...



selfpwned? in JEDEM Satz!


----------



## Arben (12. Juli 2008)

@Alekz: ahja

Muss ja echt ultrageil sein, dermaßen Contraproduktiv in einem Thema zu flamen und sich dabei mit krassen 13375|D34|<-4|_|55|)|2|_|3(|<|\| zu artikulieren.

Da ich ja n absoluter Depp bin..., könntest du mir das mit dem selfpwnd nochmal erläutern?

Danke


----------



## Kujasann (12. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> selfpwned? in JEDEM Satz!



made my day ;D


----------



## DunCrow (12. Juli 2008)

Der unterschied zwichen Diablo2 im B.net und nem MMO ist nicht groß.

Ne Portalseite macht auf jeden Fall sinn.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Juli 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> @Alekz: ahja
> 
> Muss ja echt ultrageil sein, dermaßen Contraproduktiv in einem Thema zu flamen und sich dabei mit krassen 13375|D34|<-4|_|55|)|2|_|3(|<|\| zu artikulieren.
> 
> ...




1. Es war nie die Rede davon, dass Starcraft2 ein Rollensspiel ist, es wurde nur erwähnt, dass es einen Onlinemodus hat
2. Warum eine Rubrik zu was eröffnen? Starcraft2? Meinst du wirklich, dass dieses Spiel niemand sehen will? Ich denke dazu wurde nicht viel gesagt weil es nichtmal ein Rollensspiel ist, das würde Buffed definitiv auf "Klickgeil" verdächtig machen
3. Du fragst dich warum man über ein Spiel reden sollte über was wenig bekannt ist, aber darum geht es nicht
4. Und dann kam ein Flame mit "Hirn an" und "Lern schreiben" oder so...vorallem an dieser Stelle ..SELFPWNED

In meinen Augen bist du also genau das, was du vermutest zu sein "D..."


----------



## Arben (12. Juli 2008)

Ironie, Sarkasmus, all diese Dinge die einem das Leben versüßen können...


----------



## Terratec (12. Juli 2008)

Naja Buffed ist eben das Portal für Onlinespiele. Ist euch was aufgefallen? Richtig! Da steht nicht "Buffed ist das Portal nur für Onlinespiele".
Interressant finde ich auch dass sich die Community anmaßt Buffed vorschreiben zu wollen, über was sie berichten dürfen und über was nicht.


----------



## Zoarg (12. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss wieso sie Diablo mit reingenommen haben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hatten Bock drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz einfache und logische Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (12. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Servus ...
> 
> Wie mein Thema schon sagt wollte ich mal fragen und eure Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet das auf einmal wo diablo 3 Angekündigt ist, das buffed hier ein bereich dafür gemacht hat...
> 
> ...



OK, versuche das mal bissle aus meiner sicht zu erklären:

Da Diablo zwar ein Hack&Slay ist, aaaber auch ein "Rollenspiel" (zumindest ist es so eingestuft), passt es in gewisser weise schon hier her, da es auf buffed.de ja um Online-Rollenspiele geht. Was definiert jetzt z.B. ein Onlinerollenspiel? Es ist ein Rollenspiel und man kann es online zocken. Zumindest schonmal ganz grob. Dies trifft beides auf Diablo zu (in gewisser weise). Zwar gibt es in dem Sinne keine RPler (hab zumindest noch keine gesehen XD) aber trotzdem sind weitere Faktoren gegeben: Ein Questsystem (was in D3 ja weiter ausgebaut werden soll), Farmen (gaaanz wichtig XD) und natürlich auch Partys und PvP. Zwar ist das alles etwas anders verpackt, aber es ist soweit vorhanden.

nur meine Meinung


----------



## Rankoro (12. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> ...
> Ich frage mich wieso eigentlich? buffed gehts doch um online Games und Diablo 3 passt Woll gar nicht dazu das ist doch kein online Game sonder ein Action-Rollenspiel, Hack & Slay Game ist was man online zocken kann und natürlich offline...


Selber mal gelesen was da steht? Zumal ich den Threadnamen schon etwas unverschämt finde.



Singloso schrieb:


> ...
> Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr auch kein StarCraft 2 Abteilung gemacht da es doch auch online zocken kann oder die anderen vielen online Game was es im i nett gibt aber ausgerechnet diablo 3?...


Weil Starcraft 2 ein Strategiespiel ist. Es besitzt einen Onlinemodus, aber auf Buffed gehts um Rollenspiele bzw. um Spiele mit Rollenspielaspekten.



Singloso schrieb:


> ...
> Wieso wegen den Fans? Besucherzahlen? oder viele meckern würden da es kein Diablo 3 Abteilung gibt?
> Man Sieht ja was die Diablo 3 bereich macht nur über Diablo 2 reden Woll die anderen 2 Jahren auch wenn das Spiel er 2010 kommen soll...
> ich finde über Diablo 3 sollte indiablo.de weiter machen da es die beste Seite ist Wenns im das Diablo Universum geht seit 1997...
> Kla soll buffed auch berichten aber ein eigenen bereich dafür ist doch bisschen übertrieben oder?...


Mal davon abgesehn das es schon grausam ist sich durch diesen Text zu arbeiten, warum sollen die Leute nicht über D2 im D3 Bereich reden (man munkelt das sich neue Teile immer an ihrem Vorgänger messen müßen)? Schließlich will man sich in D3 eng an D2 halten. Auch weil sich durch alle Diablo-Titel gewisse Gimmicks ziehn.

Salve


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Juli 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ironie, Sarkasmus, all diese Dinge die einem das Leben versüßen können...




Zumal es selbst bei solchen Dingen gewisse Richtlinien gibt die beachtet werden sollten um nicht missverstanden zu werden...

Klingt mehr nach "Fluchtversuch" als einer Klarstellung, dass du es nur "Sarkastisch" gemeint hast

Aber was solls...selbst wenn es Irnonisch/Sarkastisch sein sollte, ändert es nichts an meiner Meinung über deine Posts


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2008)

Der Slogan ist "Das Portal für Online Spiele", damit passt es ja offensichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (12. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja wohl das blödeste was ich je gehört habe ^^. Starcraft II.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Slogan ist "Das Portal für Online Spiele", damit passt es ja offensichtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr viele Spiele in fast allen Genren haben einen Onlinemodus

Ich würde deswegen eine Sloganänderung empfehlen: "Das Portal für Hype-Online-Spiele"

Aber nicht falsch verstehen, ich klicke mich gern sinnlos durch Buffed durch wenn mir langweilig ist, das schafft nicht jede "Klick-Me-Page" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spyhunter (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bin kein Diablofan, denke aber trotzdem das Diablo eine eigene seite bekommen kann. TOTALER SCHWACHSINN ist es aber das die Seite jetzt schon erstellt wurde. Das Spiel wurde nur angekündigt, es gibt noch kaum Informationen drüber. Das Spiel kommt erst in 2-3 Jahren frühstens raus!

Bei AoC wurde die seite auch erst nach der veröffentlichung erstellt, warum bei diablo 2 jahre davor??? (nein ich bin kein aoc-fanboy)


----------



## Panzer01 (12. Juli 2008)

@spyhunter Buffed muss doch wissen was sie machen wollen oder nicht? Wem stört es? vor kurzen hat es auch kein gestört.Wenn es einen nervt braucht man auch nicht in dieses Forum schauen.


----------



## Gulwar (12. Juli 2008)

spyhunter schrieb:


> ....TOTALER SCHWACHSINN ist es aber das die Seite jetzt schon erstellt wurde. Das Spiel wurde nur angekündigt, es gibt noch kaum Informationen drüber.



Fanseiten von Diablo 3 gibt es schon seit Jahren, und obwohl es nie mehr als Gerüchjte gab, blieben sie im Netz.
Jetzt, wo D3 angekündigt wurde, beweisen die stark ansteigenden Verkaufszaheln von D2 wie beliebt und erfolgreich Diablo immer noch ist.
Buffed mag nicht die tollste aller Webseiten sein, auch kein Mekka wenn es um Detailinformationen und Genauigkeit geht, aber sie wären dumm, wenn sie ein derart wichtiges Spiel außen vorließen. 
Nicht nur im Gamesektor muß man weit vorrausschauen und daher ist die Unterseite für Diablofans mehr als nur gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Decker (12. Juli 2008)

Diablo 2 ist für mich kaum weniger ROLLENSPIEL als WoW. Es gibt Skilltrees, man kann sich Chars machen, die alle fast gleich aussehen, es gibt belanglose Quests, man schnetzelt Monster und farmt Items. Und im Gegensatz zu WoW macht mir D2 auch noch nach 8 Jahren Spaß, WoW wurde bereits nach 2,5 langweilig. Diablo 3 hat durchaus das Recht hier auf der Seite zu erscheinen. Außerdem ist es schon jetzt extrem beliebt. Kann natürlich niemand nachvollziehen, der noch im Sandkasten gespielt hat als Diablo 1 und 2 rauskamen, aber ja, das Spiel ist toll!


----------



## Ronma (12. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr auch kein StarCraft 2 Abteilung gemacht




Na Gott sei Dank, haben sie keine Starcraft 2 Area eingerichtet! Da wär ja noch schöner geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Diablo 3 angeht wundert's mich auch ein Stückchen weswegen ein Solo Action RPG mit Multiplayerfunktion, nen eigenen Bereich bekommt ey! Wat soll'n des? Ey schwör ey, dei Mudda klaut beim Kik, un fragt nach'm Kassebong ey! Verstehste ey! Sido sucks, Bushido sucks more, and the both sucks together!^^ Ok Schluß mit Puplicity für's Berliner Ghetto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im ernst ok selbst diablo 3 ist immer noch mehr "Online RPG" als ein WoW - Mainstream Itemgejage, aber... Leute... wenn's so is dann kannste auch gleich jedem anderen Online Multiplayer Spiel nen eigenen Bereich geben! Also was geht ab? Wo is meine FIFA 2009 Ecke, C&C 3 Alarmstufe Rot 3 Ecke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die nächsten Spiele, die hier ne Berechtigung für eigene Ecke hätten, wären Aoin und Hello Kitty Online!!! Naja, aber macht die Diablo 3 Ecke halt weg. Das is genau das selbe wie bald mit "Das Schwarze Auge" Drakensang, das hätte auch keine eigene Ecke verdient, und wie man sieht hat es auch keine bekommen! Warum wohl nur???

Oder haben da ein paar Buffies Angst in der Zeit, wenn Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 draussen sind, dass sie Seite net oft genug geklickt wird? Ach Leute sowas müsstet ihr höchstens befürchten, wenn wir Europäer so Blizzard Verückt wären wie die Asiaten (wegen zig Jahrenn Starcraft zocken und so'n scheissendreck!^^ Sind wir aber nich! Wir spielen nich nach 20 Jahren andere Spiele, sondern schon nach 19!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheisse hier! Seitdem ich an meinen Laptop nee extterne Tastaturr angeschlossen habe, um mmich net immer wie so'n Buckelwal zusammenzukauern vor dem 17 Zoll Briefmarkenbildschirm schreibt es dauernd egal mit welcher externen Tastatur dauernd alles doppelt an Buchstaben. Bist jedesmal am korrigieren wie blöd. Das nervt! Sind die USB Anschlüße zu schnell oder wat? Die Systemsteuerung Tastatur Einstellung nnützt auch nix, geht als weiter mit dem Problem!


----------



## Dypress (12. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen mich kotz dieser Diablo hype richtig an. Jetzt wo d3 angekündigt wurde drehen alle durch und fangen wie die bekloppten an d2 zu kaufen. Was soll das bitte ???? das spiel ist asbachuhralt die grafik ist einfach nur schlecht und das spiel prinzip ist einfach nur arm. Metzel dich durch millarden monster und heb die reste auf. D2 ist nichts anderes als ein stupider ego-shoter wo man auch nur irgentwelche gestallten über den haufen ballert. dachte immer buffed steht für mmo,s und nicht für so crap spiele und nein Diablo ist KEIN mmo !!!! einen online modus gibt es doch fast in jedem spiel heutzutage ! 


Fazit: Ich bin genervt von disem hype und finde es lachhaft.....danke bin fertig


Sacred 2 wird eh besser werden als d3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panzer01 (12. Juli 2008)

Wrath of the Lich King gibs ein Hype War gibs ein Hype AoC ist ein Hype usw. Wem was Spass macht oder auch nicht ist jedem selber überlassen. Man spielt bei Diablo EINE Person und man kann es online zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo sammelt man nicht Sachen und kloppt Monster Tod, oder man macht 100 mal den gleichen Boss und bei Diablo wird das wahrscheinlich sogar umsonst sein.^^ (andere mögen es extremer). Und ein altes Spiel muss nicht heißen das es schlecht ist.


----------



## Larandera (12. Juli 2008)

hm,Diablo2 ist eig WoW nur mit ner anderen Grafik xD.
Mein ich ernst^^ bzw WoW ist Diablo2 mit ner anderen Grafik. Diablo3 wird das gleiche nur mit BESSERER Grafik^^.

Naja,hab net lange Diablo gezockt,mir wars iwie dann doch zu blöd son Itemgefarme. Ich blieb da lieber bei Sacred,was auch eher Hack & Slay ist,aber etwas abgeschwächt und mir gefiel die Story besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Hut ab für den Erfolg von Diablo2 und denke auch in Zukunft Diablo3.


Naja,Starcraft gehört wirklich net hier rein denke ich^^ Ist dann noch zu viel Strategie. Hab dort noch kein Char gesehn den ich erstellen kann und Ausrüstung anziehen kann.

*Ich warte immer noch auf eine Sacred2 Area!^^*
Edit: Grade gesehen,da rechts oben bei Buffed-Startseite,ist ein klein wenig Platz...da passt genau S a c r e d rein^^


----------



## Orbjin (12. Juli 2008)

Wenn man keine Ahnung einfach mal ..... Tee trinken gehen xD


----------



## Masterlock (12. Juli 2008)

@ TE: Warum soll Diablo bitte kein eigenes Portal haben. Buffed.de ist ein Portal für Online-Spiele.
Es heißt ja nicht "Das Portal für Online-Rollenspiele".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und außerdem ist Diablo eines der besten Action-Online-Spiele was es gibt. Und daher hat es 
auch ein Portal auf buffed.de verdient. Nicht zuletzt, da es ziemlich viele Diablo-Fans hier gibt.


----------



## Curumo (12. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe schon was der Eröffner dieser Diskussions Runde versucht mit zu teilen und was ihn so erregt
genauso beneide ich seinen Mut die Lanze ausgerechnet hier zu brechen, in dem Bereich wo es doch sicher nur so von Fanboys wimmelt die einen zerfetzen wenn man einmal die anderer Meinung ist, dem zu Folge, einfach mal Hut ab und respekt.
nun zum Thema selbst. 
Diablo 3 ein Online Spiel, ich würde mal einfach konkret nein sagen, ich bezweifel das Blizz es als solches Planen wird, die haben ja WoW , wieso also ihren eigenen Produkt schaden ? Dem zufolge handelt es sich nur um ein Spiel mit Multiplayer Modus, ja genau wie zum Beispiel Starcraft 2, Call of Duty oder wie andere Handelsübliche singel Player Spiele. 
Also selbst wenn wir Online Spiel Schwammig auslegen ist es immer noch nicht verstanden wieso gerade Diablo 3? 

Also streichen wir den Logischen Teil den wir als Client gehen und denken wie ein Server. Diablo 3 ist heiß ersehnt jeder kennt die Vorteile , und ich denke ein Großteil will eifach sehen was neu ist, was ist anders und so weiter ja blabla.
Fakt ist Diablo 3 ist attraktiv und ich als Server würde es eben auch nutzen, ratz fatz ist die Plattform da und alle können fröhlich sie füllen. Mehr muss man nicht machen ai , was es einen bringt tja ... Klicks ... die sind im Netz Silberwertz ... oder Gold? wer weis ... 

so seis wies sei er ist da und wird wohl nichtz mehr so schnell gehen , mögen wir alle hoffen das andere reine MMO irgendwann auch die Chance bekommen hier eine größere Plattform zu bekommen, ja ich träume von den Tag wo hier man auch eine ganzen Teil der Site für Außenseiter MMO widmet oder einen für die Asiatischen so sehr verhöhnten Spiele

nuuunja nun möget ihr weiter vor euch hin diskutieren achtet nicht auf das was hier steht, es war nie wirklich da
mfg


----------



## Sinixus (12. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Servus ...
> 
> Wie mein Thema schon sagt wollte ich mal fragen und eure Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet das auf einmal wo diablo 3 Angekündigt ist, das buffed hier ein bereich dafür gemacht hat...
> 
> ...



Das kann in drei einfachen Antworten erklärt werden:

1. Diablo3 ist ein Rollenspiel (Hack&Slay aber dennoch ein Rollenspiel)
2. Diablo3 wird battle.net wieder unterstützen, womit das Thema online auch erledigt wäre
3. Diablo ist Kult

Deine Aussage, das buffed für "Star Craft II" keinen eigenen Bereich gemacht hat, deutet darauf hin das du einfach nur angep**** bist das StarCraft II mehr oder wenig an buffed vorbeiläuft.
Ich selbst finde es gut das buffed über Diablo3 berichtet. So hab ich eine zentrale Anlaufstelle und muss mich nicht durchs I-Net prügeln auf der Suche nach News. Ich verkrafte es ja auch, das HdRO und AOC auf buffed behandelt werden, obwohl ich weder das Eine noch das Andere spiele. 
Ein Großteil der Leute, die jetzt WoW spielen, haben davor WarCraft gezockt oder eben Diablo und ich finde es ok wenn die macher von buffed schauen das sie die Leute bei der Stange halten. Wie man auch sehen kann, finanziert sich buffed zum Teil aus Werbegeldern. Je mehr Leute diese anklicken oder sehen umso besser für buffed. Jeder muss schauen das er irgendwie Geld verdient, denn gratis gibts auf dieser Welt nichts.

Nebenbei, die rot markierten Stellen... man schreibt wohl und nicht woll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS.: Es wurde doch ein Flamethema


----------



## Viorel (12. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Slogan ist "Das Portal für Online Spiele", damit passt es ja offensichtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da würd ich mir schon was besseres einfallen lassen


----------



## Rankoro (12. Juli 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was der Eröffner dieser Diskussions Runde versucht mit zu teilen und was ihn so erregt
> genauso beneide ich seinen Mut die Lanze ausgerechnet hier zu brechen, in dem Bereich wo es doch sicher nur so von Fanboys wimmelt die einen zerfetzen wenn man einmal die anderer Meinung ist, dem zu Folge, einfach mal Hut ab und respekt.
> ...


Keine Ahnung was du meinst, aber Hauptsache du weißt es selber. Der Kult den es um die Diablo-Serie gibt ist in einfachen Gameplay und simplen und schnellen Multiplayer (auch Internet) zu suchen.



Curumo schrieb:


> ...
> Diablo 3 ein Online Spiel, ich würde mal einfach konkret nein sagen, ich bezweifel das Blizz es als solches Planen wird, die haben ja WoW , wieso also ihren eigenen Produkt schaden ? Dem zufolge handelt es sich nur um ein Spiel mit Multiplayer Modus, ja genau wie zum Beispiel Starcraft 2, Call of Duty oder wie andere Handelsübliche singel Player Spiele.
> Also selbst wenn wir Online Spiel Schwammig auslegen ist es immer noch nicht verstanden wieso gerade Diablo 3? ...


Einfache Gegenfrage hast du schonmal Diablo gespielt? Anzahl der Gegner bzw. deren Stärke wird zum Beispiel der Party angepasst die durch die Welt von Diablo huscht. Battle.net ist dann wahrscheinlich auch keine Onlineplattform.

Grüße


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

wenns dir nicht passt schau einfach nicht rein.

geh halt dann auf anderen community seiten für games es gibt genug davon


----------



## Zatrisha (13. Juli 2008)

also mal ehrlich, man kann auch jeden kuchen auseinanderkrümeln - oder?
buffed ist eine infoplattform zu verschiedenen onlinegames und diablo paßt nunmal zum interessenbereich der meisten user hier. wenn es jemanden mal NICHT interessiert - wer zwingt uns denn draufzuklicken?!
viele der hier eingesessenen user haben über diablo1 erst den weg zum online-zocken gefunden und für die leute ist das durchaus interessant. *so*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Juli 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was der Eröffner dieser Diskussions Runde versucht mit zu teilen und was ihn so erregt
> genauso beneide ich seinen Mut die Lanze ausgerechnet hier zu brechen, in dem Bereich wo es doch sicher nur so von Fanboys wimmelt die einen zerfetzen wenn man einmal die anderer Meinung ist, dem zu Folge, einfach mal Hut ab und respekt.
> nun zum Thema selbst.
> Diablo 3 ein Online Spiel, ich würde mal einfach konkret nein sagen, ich bezweifel das Blizz es als solches Planen wird, die haben ja WoW , wieso also ihren eigenen Produkt schaden ? Dem zufolge handelt es sich nur um ein Spiel mit Multiplayer Modus, ja genau wie zum Beispiel Starcraft 2, Call of Duty oder wie andere Handelsübliche singel Player Spiele.
> ...




Hmm... dass du Respekt vor jemanden hast der seine Meinung in einem Forum sagt deutet doch auf dümmlichkeit hin, denn jeder der seine Indetität nicht hergibt kann schreiben was er will und braucht sich vor jeglicher Kritik nicht zu fürchten

dennoch...scheinst du meine Meinung in der Sache zu teilen, dass die Moderatoren von Buffed.de nichts weiter als "Klickjäger" sind (Ich bau es etwas aus)....Sie sind weder gute Spieler die Ahnung haben, noch sind sie gute Journalisten/Reporter..was auch immer
Ihre Berichterstattungen sind so Amateurhaft wie ihre Art sich über Spiele zu äußern

Einfach alles fressen was die Spielentwickler Ihnen geben und etwas Skepsis in bestimmten Spieleinhalten auflisten die doch meist selbstverständlich mit Skeptik anzusehen sind, reicht nicht aus um als Journalist durchzukommen

Als was auch immer Buffed.de sich sieht, sie sind nichts weiter als ein undefinierter Haufen die keine "Tiefe" in Ihrer Berichterstattung haben sondern nur Informationshäppschen für dumme Fische die sofort anbeißen und auch noch willkürliche Behauptungen/Meinungen aufstellen ohne die man ehr besser dran wäre

Es gibt so einige Seiten in denen man besser beraten und informiert wird mit sehr nachvollziehbaren Meinungen zu diesen Sachen und es wird auch viel Inhalt geboten und alles wirkt professionell

Das einzige was Buffed anders macht als die anderen ist die persönliche Nähe zu ihren "Klickern"..Ich kenn sonst wenig Seiten die soviel Nähe zu den Klickern aufbauen wie die Moderatoren von Buffed.de...sehr geschickt..

Warum ich das alles schreibe? ...Weil mir langweilig ist

Ich gehöre auch zu den gelangweilten Klickern und Mistschreibern wie 100% der Buffed User auch hier


----------



## Curumo (13. Juli 2008)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Einfache Gegenfrage hast du schonmal Diablo gespielt? Anzahl der Gegner bzw. deren Stärke wird zum Beispiel der Party angepasst die durch die Welt von Diablo huscht. Battle.net ist dann wahrscheinlich auch keine Onlineplattform.
> 
> Grüße



gerade weil ich es selbst eine gute Weile gespielt habe kann ich ganz klar erkennen das es nicht um ein rein Online ausgelegtes Spiel handelt. 
Und wenn du selbst bestätigend einfügst das du Battel.net nicht als Onlineplattformsiehst, dann kürzt du den ganzen Online Teil von Diablo raus , bis eben auf das freie, und packst es ganz zum singel Player


Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Hmm... dass du Respekt vor jemanden hast der seine Meinung in einem Forum sagt deutet doch auf dümmlichkeit hin, denn jeder der seine Indetität nicht hergibt kann schreiben was er will und braucht sich vor jeglicher Kritik nicht zu fürchten


man hätte ja an vielen Orten seine Meinung Kund tun können , es gerade eben in einen Diablo Fanboy Forum zu tun , dazu gehört meines erachtens Mut , oder eben genug Dummheit, wer weis 

tja und sonst kann ich dir wohl nur zu Stimmen selbst im Fakto gelangweilt Klicker. 
nun es ist spät ...


----------



## Panzer01 (13. Juli 2008)

Wenn TE sich frag warum Diablo3 ne eigenes Forum gib soll er es per PM an die MODs schicken, warum schreib er es hier rein. Ja ich bin auch großer Fan von Diablo was ist jetzt daran schlimm? Wenn ihr wenigsten mal ehrlich  sagen würde was es wirklich eure Problem ist, und zu sagen der Hype nervt mich ist keine Grund find ich. Neid vielleicht Angst das irgendwo Leute aus bestimmten Games abhauen? keine Ahnung.

Gruss Panzer

P.S Auf der WOW seite gibs auch Diablo 3 Froum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (13. Juli 2008)

weil es ein spiel von blizzard ist. xD

ps: ich hab mal pwned in einem englisch lexikon eingegeben: das heisst verpfendet (hat jetz nur was mit dem selfpwned zu tun)


----------



## Panzer01 (13. Juli 2008)

Ist mir klar das es game von blizz ist


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Als was auch immer Buffed.de sich sieht, sie sind nichts weiter als ein undefinierter Haufen die keine "Tiefe" in Ihrer Berichterstattung haben sondern nur Informationshäppschen für dumme Fische die sofort anbeißen und auch noch willkürliche Behauptungen/Meinungen aufstellen ohne die man ehr besser dran wäre
> 
> Es gibt so einige Seiten in denen man besser beraten und informiert wird mit sehr nachvollziehbaren Meinungen zu diesen Sachen und es wird auch viel Inhalt geboten und alles wirkt professionell



Im Gegensatz zu einer Fanpage muss buffed aber auch Geld verdienen. Da ihnen das offenbar gelingt, können sie nicht soviel falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  z.B. dürfte klar sein dass der buffed Musiktipp wohl primär Nowdio Promotion ist.
Und dass es noch andere gute Seiten für Online Spiele gibt bestreitet wohl niemand. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass jeder mündig genug ist, sich zu informieren und wer das nicht schafft sollte ohnehin lieber ruhig sein.


----------



## Ronma (13. Juli 2008)

Das Ergebnis von diesem Thread steht eigenlich schon fest, wenn man so ein bissl nur von liest. In 3, 4 Monaten hat Buffed.de dann so, 70, 80 Unterseiten....

Worauf ich hinaus will: irgendwann wird's unübersichtlich ajo und ursprünglich hieß es mal Portal für Online Rollenspiele! und da hätten stupide Hack'n Slay`s nix verloren gehabt.

Ich selbst hab Diablo 1 gezockt, naja was heißt gezockt. Du drückst grad mal linke Maustaste solang, bis es dir zum Hals raus hängt. Ich fands so öde das ich den Schrott irgendwann nur der Vollständigkeit halber es noch durchgespielt habe. Vom Hocker gerissen hat mich Diablo nie. Hab wohl in Diablo 2 auch nix verpasst vom Gameplay her und Diablo 3 is schon wieder das selbe.

Nich mal Kampfsport Spiele oder 2D Shooter sind dermaßen eintönig!

Spiele wie diablo 3 werden als Klasse empfunden? Gute Nacht Spiele Innovation -,-


----------



## Decker (13. Juli 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis von diesem Thread steht eigenlich schon fest, wenn man so ein bissl nur von liest. In 3, 4 Monaten hat Buffed.de dann so, 70, 80 Unterseiten....
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will: irgendwann wird's unübersichtlich ajo und ursprünglich hieß es mal Portal für Online Rollenspiele! und da hätten stupide Hack'n Slay`s nix verloren gehabt.
> 
> ...



Gerade das simple Spielprinzip + Sammel- und Levelsucht machen Diablo 2 bis heute so erfolgreich. Im Gegensatz zu WoW muss man kein pickliger Nerd sein um was zu erreichen, sondern kann zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit, auch wenn man nur 20min Zeit hat, einloggen und losspielen.

Soll ich übrigens mal anfangen die Innovation von WoW zu suchen? Kann aber ne Weile dauern. Innovation hat mit Spielspaß und Erfolg nichts zu tun.


----------



## Zatrisha (14. Juli 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab Diablo 1 gezockt, naja was heißt gezockt. Du drückst grad mal linke Maustaste solang, bis es dir zum Hals raus hängt. Ich fands so öde das ich den Schrott irgendwann nur der Vollständigkeit halber es noch durchgespielt habe. Vom Hocker gerissen hat mich Diablo nie. Hab wohl in Diablo 2 auch nix verpasst vom Gameplay her und Diablo 3 is schon wieder das selbe.
> 
> Nich mal Kampfsport Spiele oder 2D Shooter sind dermaßen eintönig!
> 
> Spiele wie diablo 3 werden als Klasse empfunden? Gute Nacht Spiele Innovation -,-



Ich bin froh, daß Leute wie Du einen Bogen um das Spiel machen. 

Es soll ja Menschen geben, die einfach nur zocken, weil's Spaß macht - verrückt oder? 
Wo ist die Innovation bei Warcraft3? Bei C&C? Bei NFS? Bei Q3 und Unreal? Alles schon mal dagewesen und trotzdem wird's gespielt. 
Überleg mal, wie groß die Anzahl der Spieler ist, die noch nicht mal Onlinegames spielen - von Massengames mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn all die anderen Games, die gespielt werden, nicht "als gut empfunden" würden, dann könnte die gesamte Spieleindustrie einpacken.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Juli 2008)

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage: Wenn es schon ein Hack'n Slay schafft in buffed eine eigene Sparte zu bekommen, warum dann nicht auch Sacred 2? Ist doch im Prinzip genau das selbe wie Diablo, oder?
Man hat ein bißchen das Gefühl buffed denkt wie ein Politiker: 
Ich hänge meine Fahne in den Wind des Hypes...

Oder:
Wo kein Hype ist - da erschaff ich ihn...


----------



## Spittykovski (14. Juli 2008)

das kann man mit ner ganz einfach gleichung erklären.

rollenspiel + onlinemodus + mindestens so viele interessenten wie bei WOW = buffed ²

so eine riesen community wird sich buffed.de sicherlich nicht durch die lappen gehen lassen. es ist schon amüsant zu sehen das allein durch die ankündigung von diablo 3, diablo 2 wieder in den amerikanischen verkaufscharts ist.


----------



## tesa2k (14. Juli 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich buffed würde auch für barbys dreamland 5 ne portalseite machen wenn dadurch 1000 leute mehr am tag die seite besuchen. 
So funktioniert das nunmal. Klick -> Geld


----------



## Nelia (14. Juli 2008)

Diablo beinhaltet all das was ein Spiel zu einem RPG macht. Man kann es Offline sowie Online spielen und es hat eine riesige Fangemeinde. Und genau deswegen ist es bei Buffed.de genau richtig.

Buffed.de, das Portal für Online-Rollenspiele

So einfach ist das. Also raus aus unserem Bereich ^^.


----------



## Singloso (14. Juli 2008)

hmmm schon interessant zu sehen was Leute so denken wenn mal was anspricht was sie überhaupt nicht lesen wollen aber trotzdem tuen sie das und schreiben Wenns mich oder jemanden anderen nicht stört soll man nicht reinschauen aber genau die Leute schreiben überall ihre Meinung dazu...

Wo ist dann die Sacred 2 Abteilung als ob das spiel nicht wie diablo ist un man kann es Tatsächlich offline und online spielen omg gleich hier rein...
Oder Ragnarok das ist ein online RPG wo ist die Abteilung?

und schon mal nachgedacht das es überall Gegner gegen spiele gibt, so wie im wahren leben auch...

Arbin meint "Seit wann ist denn StarCraft 2 ein Rollenspiel? Ich muss ja echt ne Menge verpasst haben.
Und warum zu Spielen eine Rubrik eröffnen, die sowieso keiner sehen will, weil keiner das Spiel spielt?"

stimmt deswegen wird das in Asien wie blöde gezockt und ist weltweit ein meistgespieltes Game...

ja macht euch alle weiter fertig ^-^

have fun...


----------



## Nachtmeistee (14. Juli 2008)

Der TE ist echt ein idiot. Informier dich zuerst mal über die Spiele, über die du dich beschwerst bevor du so einen Mist schreibst. Ich würde mich ja mal eher darüber aufregen, das Buffed für Akte X werbt, nur weil die Redaktion anscheinend zu den Fanboys gehört.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juli 2008)

Buffed, das Portal für Online-Spiele.

Als information für die Neulinge des Internets, Diablo 2 hat mit dem Battle.net mehr europäische Spieler in die Welt der Onlinespielerei gebracht als jedes andere Spiel. Ich behaupte mal das ohne Diablo 2 und Counter Strike die Entwicklung der MMORPGs in Europa weitaus weniger ausgebaut wäre. WoW würde es so heute definitiv nicht geben!
Diablo also mit Sacred gleich zu setzen halt ich deshalb für gewagt. Was Diablo hier im Forum sucht? Ich denke das liegt rein daran das dieses Spiel eine riesen Fangemeinde hat und es Buffed.de einfach nur schaden würde es hier nicht aufzunehmen - andere Gründe wirds dafür nicht geben sonst müsste man hier noch massig andere Foren unterbringen.


----------



## Rankoro (15. Juli 2008)

Herrlich! Manchmal tuts einfach nur weh zu sehn wie wenig doch einige Leute manchmal überlegen können/wollen.

Erinnert ihr euch noch wie damals einige Leute unbedingt eine "Hellgate: London" Rubrik wollten? Nicht, hmm komisch, weil das ist ja auch nur ein Solospiel mit Multiplayerpart. Aber die Community hat danach geschrien, manche mehr und manche weniger freundlich. Bei Tabula Rasa wars nicht anders, aber wenigstens eher zu verstehn. Tuts jetzt irgendjemand weh das es die Bereiche gibt? Ich glaub kaum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Sacred 2. Dann müßte es auch eine Lamentation Sword, Knightshift und Spellforce Rubrik geben. Nun ratet aber mal was die Hersteller als Grundidee für diese Spiele komischerweise hatten (Sacred eingeschloßen)? Sie wollten zwar alle ein neues Spielerlebnis ins Leben rufen, aber die Grundidee ist bei Diablo zu finden was dieses Spielegenre maßentauglich gemacht hat (den Strategieanteil in einigen der aufgezählten Titeln ausgenommen).

Da vor allem aber auch von D3 vieles erwartet wird, kann einer sagen was er will aber Blizzard macht wenige dafür aber gute Spiele ... obwohl WoW naja das is nen anderes Thema (gehört eher zu meiner privaten Rubrik "War mal gut"), ist doch gegen die Rubrik nichts einzuwenden. Vor allem spätestens wenn D3 rausgekommen wär, würden hier die Ersten sowieso noch danach schrein. So kann man noch Erfahrungen im Vorfeld mit D2 austauschen und schonmal bissel träumen was alles vll. mit übernommen wird und was Blizzard unbedingt lassen sollte.

Salve


----------



## wellepat (15. Juli 2008)

Was wohl Diablo bei Buffed zu suchen haben?

1. wie viele Redner vor mir gesagt haben ist es ein Rollenspiel das auch online zu spieln ist mit quest, pvp, und geschicht...

2. Diablo nun wirklich ein Klassiker ist ungemein erfolgreich usw

3. sehr viele Wow-, Hdro-, GW- ,usw. Player ememalige Diablo-Spieler waren

4. gilt das gesetz: Angebot Nachfrage (naja viele wern das wohl noch nicht in der schule dran gehabt habe....)

5. letztlich entscheidet ja buffed was sie hier mit "Ihrer" Seite machen und was nicht...

6. Ist mir das völlig egal was ihr  schreibt ich freu ich auf Diablo 3 und das es hier ein Diablo3 Forum gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (16. Juli 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, daß Leute wie Du einen Bogen um das Spiel machen.
> 
> Es soll ja Menschen geben, die einfach nur zocken, weil's Spaß macht - verrückt oder?
> Wo ist die Innovation bei Warcraft3? Bei C&C? Bei NFS? Bei Q3 und Unreal? Alles schon mal dagewesen und trotzdem wird's gespielt.
> Überleg mal, wie groß die Anzahl der Spieler ist, die noch nicht mal Onlinegames spielen - von Massengames mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn all die anderen Games, die gespielt werden, nicht "als gut empfunden" würden, dann könnte die gesamte Spieleindustrie einpacken.




Ähm 1.) spiele ich seit ewigkeiten kein WoW mehr.
2.)manche NFS Teile wie Most Wanted , sind eben grad geil , weil sie mal 20 Minuten spielen kann. 
3.) Ich bin Fann von Herr der Ringe Online weils eben nicht so zeitintensiv wie ein Blizzard Spiel ist
4.) bin ich riesen Fan von Kampfsport Spielen wie z.b. Tekken Dark Ressourection für PSP, weil die eben nich zeitintensiv sind.
5.) ich zocke grundsätzlich nur Spiele die Spass machen...

und 6.)

Diablo war , ist und bleibt "schnelles Mausklicken", wo ist da der Spass dran? Wo?

Oder um Brat Pitt aus dem Film Troja zu zittieren:

" Ist das alles? IST DAS WIRKLICH ALLES??? "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (16. Juli 2008)

> Der Slogan ist "Das Portal für Online Spiele", damit passt es ja offensichtlich


#

hmm? nix für ungut, warum gibts dann keinen bereich für Counter Strike? das spiel ist sogar schon seit ner ewigkeit draußen und wird nicht erst noch jahre entwickelt. hat mio von spielern, ist ein online spiel usw. usw.

deine argumentationsweise ist diesbezüglich schwachsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. die argumentationsweise der meisten hhier bezieht sich ja auf kultspiele, onlien spiele usw. aber das sind, cs, Battlefield, ultima online, usw. auch, und keiner davon hat eine sektion.


ich denke eher, buffed springt da eher lieber früher als später auf den zug auf, um sich einen großen stück vom kuchen sichern zu wollen.


----------



## Zatrisha (16. Juli 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> und 6.)
> Diablo war , ist und bleibt "schnelles Mausklicken", wo ist da der Spass dran? Wo?
> 
> Oder um Brat Pitt aus dem Film Troja zu zittieren:
> ...



Ich finde an Diablo wesentlich mehr Spaß als an NFS zum beispiel. Es ist schließlich nur "schnelles Fahren" - also wo ist der Spaß daran?

Jedem das seine würd ich mal behaupten - die 4 Diablospieler weltweit (mich eingeschlossen) haben eben nen eigenartigen Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eranel (16. Juli 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Ähm 1.) spiele ich seit ewigkeiten kein WoW mehr.
> 2.)manche NFS Teile wie Most Wanted , sind eben grad geil , weil sie mal 20 Minuten spielen kann.
> 3.) Ich bin Fann von Herr der Ringe Online weils eben nicht so zeitintensiv wie ein Blizzard Spiel ist
> 4.) bin ich riesen Fan von Kampfsport Spielen wie z.b. Tekken Dark Ressourection für PSP, weil die eben nich zeitintensiv sind.
> ...



Ich denke du kannst mir sicher erklären warum Äpfel besser als Birnen schmecken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Drakonis schrieb:


> #
> 
> hmm? nix für ungut, warum gibts dann keinen bereich für Counter Strike? das spiel ist sogar schon seit ner ewigkeit draußen und wird nicht erst noch jahre entwickelt. hat mio von spielern, ist ein online spiel usw. usw.
> 
> ...



Hab mal irgendwo gelesen bei Buffed ginge es vornehmlich um "Online Rollenspiele", und ich weis nicht genau, aber Cs und Konstorten sind irgendwie keine.

Desweiteren nehme ich mal stark an Buffed kümmert sich nur um neuere Online Rollenspiele.

Selbst wenn, was sollte einen CS&co User dann bewegen auf einmal hierher zu kommen? Die Spiele gibts seit Jahren und ebendazu haufenweise Fanseiten.

Buffed gabs seit 2005 oder 2006, weis nichtmehr genau. Das erste was es hier gab war WoW und danach kam der Rest.

Desweiteren muss es euch User nicht stören wenn es hier z.b. kein "CS-Portal" gibt. Gibt genug Seiten im Netz die auf besagtes eingehen.

Das nun Diablo auch hinzukommt ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, schließlich weis man was man von Blizzard bekommt. Außerdem gibt es immernoch genügend Diablo2-Battlenet Nutzer (schätze mal gut 1 Mio weltweit, vlt auch 2).


----------



## Kamaji (16. Juli 2008)

Halts Maul !!! D2 & 3 ftw -_-


----------



## Aratosao (16. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Servus ...
> 
> Wie mein Thema schon sagt wollte ich mal fragen und eure Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet das auf einmal wo diablo 3 Angekündigt ist, das buffed hier ein bereich dafür gemacht hat...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was du so schlimm da dran findest...

btt.: Ich denke weil soo viele leute schon darauf gewartet haben und es viele leute interressiert.

Lg ara


----------



## Cyfedias (16. Juli 2008)

nachdem ich mich nu durch 3 seiten sinnlosem geblubber und geheule gelesen hab kann ich nur sagen : geht doch alle mal gepflegt kaggn!
selbst wenns hier JETZT SCHON ne D3 "Sektion" gibt...who cares? müsst ja net draufklicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja EDITH informiert mich gerade darüber das in china ein sack reis umgefallen sein soll...


----------



## Ronma (16. Juli 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> Ich denke du kannst mir sicher erklären warum Äpfel besser als Birnen schmecken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




O... kaaay....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du's so dermaßen drauf anlegst das in Erfahrung zu bringen dann sei nun auf die Antwort gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es schmecken nicht alle Äpfel besser als Birnen und umgekehrt auch nich! Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Äpfel oder Birnen man in der Hand hält. Wie sie duften, ob sie "prall" oder "reif" genug sind.

Es kommt auf den Geschmack drauf an! Genau das wolltest du doch auch damit bezwecken oder? Das der Satz kommt, das auch Diablo Geschmackssache ist gell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dat weiß ich, ich seh trotzdem keinen Grund ein überwiegend actionlastiges Hack'n Slay mit Milliarden Mausklicks, wo sich wohl 95% des Inhaltes "Solo" abspielen mit in die Buffed Seite einzubauen. Dann kannste auch gleich Seiten für Dungeon Siege, Sacred etc. machen. Ich mein: Wo bietet Diablo so massig Stoff für's Online Gaming??? Ist wohl eher dieser Blizzard Bonus weswegen das hier nen Bereich bekam.

Soll mir aber alles egal sein ganz ehrlich, solang ich im Herbst mein Hello Kitty Online Bereich bekomme, bin ich zufrieden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kamaji schrieb:


> Halts Maul !!! D2 & 3 ftw -_-




Welch herrlich objektive Betrachtungsweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Cyfedias schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nu durch 3 seiten sinnlosem geblubber und geheule gelesen hab kann ich nur sagen : *geht doch alle mal gepflegt kaggn!*




Hier spricht ein User dem die Gesundheit der Community endlich mal am Herzen liegt. Regelmäßige Darmentleerung zeugt von einem guten Stoffwechsel und man hat nicht so ein unangenehmen Druck beim zocken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr wisst ja... mit großem Druck, kommt auch große Verantwortung, und falls doch mal was daneben geht, darf das dann Kyle's Mutter aufwischen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (South Park - Mister Hanky Folge^^)


----------



## Nivosa (16. Juli 2008)

Über 15Mil. mal hat sich Diablo 2 verkauft!
Ich hab D2 HC z.b. 6 Jahre gespielt, bis ich dann zu WoW gewechselt bin.
D2 hat mit WoW nichts zu tun.
D2 hat mit Sacred auch nichts zu tun.

D2 ist einzigartig!

D2 steht auch nicht in konkurenz zu WoW, das Spielprinzip ist komplett anders.
Somit muss sich Blizzard auch nicht wirklich um Abos bei WoW fürchten.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass D2 nicht jedermanns Sache ist.
Aber wie hier einige urteilen ist das echt unwürdig.

D1/2 sind wahre urgesteine der Spielgeschichte. Haben Meilensteine gesetzt.
Und jetzt kommt bitte keiner mit Sacred.
Ist ja sicher kein schlechtes Game, aber das spielt in einer verdammt anderen Stadion, ach in einer gottverdammt anderen Liga.


----------



## Cookie1990 (16. Juli 2008)

He kleiner mal ahrlich aber wen ich den Thread sehe muss ich einfach lachen!!!

1: D2 hatte schon fast doppelt soviel online zocker wie LinAge oder Silkroad (Ka obs richtig geschrieben is ich bin rein WoW orientiert)

2: Wieso regst du dich da so mega drüber auf?? Ich meine nur weil dan niemand mehr auf deine D3 Seite will unddu beulend in der<ecke sitzt wirds davon auch nich anders

3: So, ich gehe erst jetzt auf die Grammatik ein die ja mal echt zum


----------



## Cookie1990 (16. Juli 2008)

He kleiner mal ahrlich aber wen ich den Thread sehe muss ich einfach lachen!!!

1: D2 hatte schon fast doppelt soviel online zocker wie LinAge oder Silkroad (Ka obs richtig geschrieben is ich bin rein WoW orientiert)

2: Wieso regst du dich da so mega drüber auf?? Ich meine nur weil dan niemand mehr auf deine D3 Seite will unddu beulend in der<ecke sitzt wirds davon auch nich anders

3: So, ich gehe erst jetzt auf die Grammatik ein die ja mal echt zum kotzen ist xD.
    Sorryaber sogar die 2 Hauptschüler die bei mir Deutsch Nachhilfe nehmen sind da   besser. So thats it.


----------



## Mikaster (16. Juli 2008)

einfach weil Diablo III Geiler als die meisten games hier sind (in manchen bereichen sogar mehr als WoW) 
eine einfache spielmechanik und das Konzept von Diablo II werden es zu einem Kassenschlager machen, wenn es denn so gemacht wird wie es bei Diablo II der fall war. Und naja mal ehrlich blizz wird das schon so hinkriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp0tz (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm... du hast bestimmt nie Diablo 2 online gespielt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts genug _online_...

Aber ich frag mich echt wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann... lass die doch machen was sie wollen o.O


----------



## Mikaster (16. Juli 2008)

Cookie1990 schrieb:


> He kleiner mal ahrlich aber wen ich den Thread sehe muss ich einfach lachen!!!
> 
> 1: D2 hatte schon fast doppelt soviel online zocker wie LinAge oder Silkroad (Ka obs richtig geschrieben is ich bin rein WoW orientiert)
> 
> ...


(Original)



Cookie1990 schrieb:


> _*
> 3: So, ich gehe erst jetzt auf die Grammatik ein, die ja mal echt zum kotzen ist xD.
> Sorry, aber*_ sogar die 2 Hauptschüler die bei mir Deutsch Nachhilfe nehmen, sind da  besser. *So thats it. *
> He *Kleiner* mal *ehrlich* aber *wenn* ich den Thread sehe, muss ich einfach lachen!!!
> ...


(Überarbeitet von nem 9. Klässler)
puuh ne heidenarbeit war das ^^

Edith meinte, ich sollte erwähnen das ich dies nur aus langeweile und zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit tat, und nicht um Jemanden zu flamen.


----------



## Nivosa (16. Juli 2008)

Edith meinte*:* ich sollte erwähnen*,* das*s* ich dies nur aus *L*angeweile und zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit tat, und nicht um Jemanden zu flamen.
[/quote]

Stichwort: Glashaus


----------



## Ronma (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auf den knuffigen, süßen Thread hier erst mal fett nen MC Rip gegessen grad.... (Rüüüüülps).... tschuldigung! Boach bin ich voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bäää... noch bis 15 Uhr ausharren bis Feierabend! Ich könnt jetz nen schönes Mittagsnickerchen machen... hm?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Im Aktenkeller is ja tagsüber keiner!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach dann macht halt die Diablo Seite wat soll's, gibt dann wenigstens wieder amüsante Flamethreads zum lesen in den gepflegten Kaffee und Schnitzelpausen!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....üürrggg... Boah sorry aber ich glaub die Pommes kommen wieder hoch... man bin voll...

Das Zeug is Gift für die Figur!


----------



## Mirdoìl (16. Juli 2008)

Blizzard sagt ja selbst das spiel wird den schwerpunkt online haben... das spiel und das forum gehört in buffed


----------



## Nachtlied (16. Juli 2008)

Dypress schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen mich kotz dieser Diablo hype richtig an. Jetzt wo d3 angekündigt wurde drehen alle durch und fangen wie die bekloppten an d2 zu kaufen. Was soll das bitte ???? das spiel ist asbachuhralt die grafik ist einfach nur schlecht und das spiel prinzip ist einfach nur arm. Metzel dich durch millarden monster und heb die reste auf. D2 ist nichts anderes als ein stupider ego-shoter wo man auch nur irgentwelche gestallten über den haufen ballert. dachte immer buffed steht für mmo,s und nicht für so crap spiele und nein Diablo ist KEIN mmo !!!! einen online modus gibt es doch fast in jedem spiel heutzutage !
> 
> 
> Fazit: Ich bin genervt von disem hype und finde es lachhaft.....danke bin fertig
> ...



Sach mal, hast du nichts besseres zu tun?? Wenn dich das Spiel nicht interessiert und dir der Hype nicht gefällt, dann guck hier nicht rein. Zwingt dich niemand sich in diesem Forum aufzuhalten und dir die Posts durchzulesen. Dir gefällt Diablo2 nicht? Dann spiel es nicht! Aber lass die Leute in Ruhe die dadran Spass haben. Es gibt wichtigeres als gute Grafik. Du bist wahrscheinlich auch son Spinner der sich den besten PC und die grafisch anspruchvollsten Spiele kauft, selbst wenn die gameplaytechnisch der reinste Müll sind, nur damit du dir auf die Schulter klopfen kannst und allen zeigen kannst, was dein toller PC für ne tolle Grafik hinbekommt. Schwachsinn... 
Und gerade dieses ganz einfache Spielprinzip ist es, was viele Leute an dem Spiel mögen. Anschmeißen, ne halbe Stunde lang Monster kloppen, nach schönen Items suchen, und wieder dem RL widmen.
Ich finde ok das D3 einen eigenen Bereich bekommen hat. Es ist ein Hack'n'Slay-RPG mit Onlinemodus, und einer riesigen Fangemeinde. Das allein ist Grund genug dafür dem Spiel nen eigenen Bereich zu widmen.
Aber solche Sinn- und Hirnfreien Kommentare wie der Zitierte regen mich tierisch auf. Wer zwingt euch denn sich damit zu beschäftigen? Guckt nicht in diesen Bereich, lest euch die News dazu nicht durch, und lasst die Fans in Frieden.
Und zu Sacred 2: Wird bestimmt n super Spiel. Aber wo war doch gleich der große Unterschied zu Diablo3??


----------



## Onimon (16. Juli 2008)

*räusper* 
"Buffed.de - Das Portal für Online Spiele"
Wo bitte steht, dass Buffed nur vor Fantsay-MMORPGs ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich verwetten meinen Arsch (den ich sehr lieb gewonnen habe), dass D3 sehr vielen MMOs in den Selbigen treten wird.
Ergo: Gerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (16. Juli 2008)

Liegt allein an buffed für welches spiel sie hier ein ecke einrichten.


----------



## RavenMadow (16. Juli 2008)

@valinar ich denke nicht das es allein an buffed liegt wer oder was hier ein eigenes forum oder eine eigen "ecke" bekommt das liegt ganz klar 
1. an der comnunite
2. natürlich auch an buffed
3. an den Spieleherstellern (den marketing ist mit das wichtigste wenn man ein Spiel verkaufen will da kommt so ne forum seite sehr gut ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das blizz dafür bezahlt das D3 hier nen eigenes forum bekommt)

das dazu

zum thema is eigentlich alles gesagt worden was es zu sagen gibt und ich finde es ist alles richtig

1. diabo ist kult super erfolgreich und es ist ein RPG (online hin oder her)

2. wen es stört das es eine Diablo-"ecke" giebt brauch nicht gucken(oder klicken) aber zum glück giebt es so was wie "Ein Recht auf freie Meinungs Äusserung wer also meint im Diablo-forum schreiben zu müssen das dsa forum hier nich hingehört soll das tun und wer der meinungs ist er müsse daruf antworten soll das tun ob der oder die jenige nun ahnung hat oder nicht spielt bei dem genanten recht nicht die geringste rolle

3. dieser slogan "das portal für...." (Online-Spiel imo ka ob der geänder wurde is auch rille) heist wirklich das auch spiel wie C&C, CS, Sacred, Dungeon Siege usw hier ein Forum bekommen müssten die frage ist warum ist dsa nicht so??

nun ja ich würde sagen die anzahl von spielern sind ,CS ausgenommen, nicht mit wow oder diablo zu vergleichen sind, kenn zwar kein genauen spieler zahlen, aber es ist ein deutlicher unterschied sichtbar wenn ich bei D2 online geh und wenn ich bei Sacred online geh was die offen(erstellten partien) angeht

was dies bezüglich mit starcraft ist weis ich nich liegt vieleicht wirklich daran das sich buffed ehr auf RPG's konzenrieren möchte (an dieser stelle sollte gesagt sein ich wäre schon für ein starcraft forum find den ersten teil nähmlich mega genial)

4. was den spielspass betrifft is genau das simple und tausend/millionen fach klicken das was mir an diablo spass gemacht hatte da war nich viel mit strategie bei boss kämpfen einfach drauf und gut hack'n'slay eben bin daher auch nich so von der nachricht das es "boss strategien" in D3 geben soll begeisert aber mal schaun was da kommt vielleicht wird nicht so schlimm

ach und btw ich kenne genug leute die auch bei WoW nur die maus benutzen (soll heisen tausend/ millionen fach klicken) und bei CS schiesst man ja auch nur mit der maus und nicht mit der tastatur (also ist das mit denn mausklicks alles relativ)

PS.: an die vielen netten deutschlehrer unter den usern (auch den nachhilfelehrern) wenn ihr schon korekturen durch führen müsst macht es auch richtig!!! oder noch besser lasst es einfach klar ist so mancher treat ne echte qual zum lesen aber man muss ja nicht(das wurde schon mehr fach genannt(auch von dem ein oder andern "lehrer"))

so weit von mir viel spass euch noch und vergesst nich life's' a game (soll life is a game gesprochen werden(nur um missverständnissen vor zubeugen))


----------



## Liiriel (16. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Servus ...
> 
> Wie mein Thema schon sagt wollte ich mal fragen und eure Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet das auf einmal wo diablo 3 Angekündigt ist, das buffed hier ein bereich dafür gemacht hat...
> 
> ...





Du triffst deutsche Sprache kritisch.
Deutsche Sprache stirbt.


----------



## Nordkon (16. Juli 2008)

Ohne Diablo 2 wären viele gar nicht zu WoW gewechselt. Ich habe 2 Jahre Aktiv Diablo 2 in der Ladder gespielt und meine erste Gilde bestand zu 80% aus Diablo 2 Spielern. Diablo 2 ist für mich genau so ein Online Game wie Herr der Ringe Online oder Warhammer oder Conan. Es ist vielleicht ein Hack n Slay aber halt eines was vor WoW mehr Spieler hatte als irgend ein anderes Spiel seiner Art selbst MMORPGs wie Ultima Online hatte nicht soviele Spieler.

Ich finde es gehört auf Buffed.de genau wie andere Spiele die große Fan Gruppen haben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2008)

Nordkon schrieb:


> Ich finde es gehört auf Buffed.de genau wie andere Spiele die große Fan Gruppen haben.



Dann sollte Buffed.de sich etwas umdefinieren


----------



## Valinar (16. Juli 2008)

RavenMadow schrieb:


> @valinar ich denke nicht das es allein an buffed liegt wer oder was hier ein eigenes forum oder eine eigen "ecke" bekommt das liegt ganz klar
> 1. an der comnunite
> 2. natürlich auch an buffed
> 3. an den Spieleherstellern (den marketing ist mit das wichtigste wenn man ein Spiel verkaufen will da kommt so ne forum seite sehr gut ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das blizz dafür bezahlt das D3 hier nen eigenes forum bekommt)



Nr.1 und 3 sind nur dinge die Buffed überzeugen könnten auch wenn sie sicher großes gewicht haben.
Letztlich liegt es an Buffed da kann selbst die Com schreien(wie im falle von Tabula und Hellgate) das sie für das und das spiel ein forum will wenn buffed nein sagt dann ist es so.


----------



## Cyfedias (16. Juli 2008)

was is ein "comnunite"?

*realmpool immernoch down grummel*


----------



## Renegade123 (16. Juli 2008)

Diablo das meist gespielteste Online Spiel aller Zeiten neben Counterstrike, also hör mir mit der Kategorie MMO auf...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Diablo das meist gespielteste Online Spiel aller Zeiten neben Counterstrike



Beweise?


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Diablo das meist gespielteste Online Spiel aller Zeiten neben Counterstrike, also hör mir mit der Kategorie MMO auf...


Ich würde vielleicht eher "seiner Zeit" sagen.
Sonst bleib ich dabei, Diablo2 hat - was Onlinegaming angeht - neben CS ganz Europa geprägt. 


Für die die immernoch am Onlinemodus von D2 zweifeln:


> Entgegen einiger Stimmen ist in Diablo II ein sehr anspruchsvoller „Spieler gegen Spieler“-Modus integriert, der sich von der Spielweise her eher mit First-Person-Shootern als mit einem Rollenspiel vergleichen lässt. Hierbei kommt es auf extrem gute Reflexe (gepaart mit sehr viel Spielerfahrung) an, da man eine Vielzahl möglicher Angriffe abwehren muss.
> 
> Diablo II hat über die Jahre einige E-Sports-Projekte hervorgebracht. Auf dem Europe-Realm sind dabei vor allem folgende zu nennen.
> 
> ...



Und das ist nur das PvP..


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

ihr macht euch ja alle furchtbar viele gedanken um buffed...an die mods: ich wuerde das als kompliment ansehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


regt ihr euch denn auch alle schoen auf,wenn man beim baecker milch kaufen kann? ist ja immerhin ein backwarengeschaeft...


----------



## Matalo (23. Juli 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Wie mein Thema schon sagt wollte ich mal fragen und eure Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet das auf einmal wo diablo 3 Angekündigt ist, das buffed hier ein bereich dafür gemacht hat...


Sehr gut von Buffed!



Singloso schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso eigentlich? buffed gehts doch um online Games und Diablo 3 passt Woll gar nicht dazu das ist doch kein online Game sonder ein Action-Rollenspiel, Hack & Slay Game ist was man online zocken kann und natürlich offline...


äh?..Diablo ein produkt von Blizzard?
Für dich passt Diablo vielleicht nicht rein, aber..Diablo = Blizzard. 
Dank "Papa Blizzard" hat Buffed auch solch eine grossen Community, da ist es selbstverständlich das Buffed auch über Diablo berichtet.




Singloso schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch letztes Jahr auch kein StarCraft 2 Abteilung gemacht da es doch auch online zocken kann oder die anderen vielen online Game was es im i nett gibt aber ausgerechnet diablo 3?


Wenn es eine Starcraft2 abteilung gäbe dann könnte Buffed auch eine Supreme Commander abteilung machen.



Singloso schrieb:


> Wieso wegen den Fans? Besucherzahlen? oder viele meckern würden da es kein Diablo 3 Abteilung gibt?
> Man Sieht ja was die Diablo 3 bereich macht nur über Diablo 2 reden Woll die anderen 2 Jahren auch wenn das Spiel er 2010 kommen soll...


Logisch redet man viel über Diablo2.. Vor dem Release von WoW war das gesprächsstoff auch nur Diablo oder Warcraft.



Singloso schrieb:


> Kla soll buffed auch berichten aber ein eigenen bereich dafür ist doch bisschen übertrieben oder?


Nein ist es nicht..


----------



## Malarki@buffed (23. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Beweise?



Ey L, schonma nach xfire stats oder Statistiken in Zeitschriften oder www geschaut?
Diablo ist vll nicht das meist gespielte, aber die Diablo Reihe war ein im Internet sehr beliebtes Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B2T, naya - Mir Persönliche wäre es egal wenn sie auch Starcraft 2 bringen würden und allerlei andere Games.
Beweist nur das die Buffed Community wächst und das tut eigentlich auch gut. Wozu auf Online Spiele beschränken,
arbeiten die nicht auch in gewisser Weise mit den Jungz von PcGames zusammen? Ich denke scho... hmm naja was auch immer.

Jedenfalls hätte ich auch kein Problem damit wenn Buffed sich noch ein Wenig ausbreiten würde, Hauptsache das Hauptaugenmerk
bleibt auf Rollenspielen wie Diablo oder Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Power (23. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach: Diablo III wird angekündigt und über Nacht gibt es mehrere 1000 Beiträge zu dem Thema in der Kategorie WoW. Da ist es mehr als logisch das auszugliedern und eine eigene Rubrik zu erstellen, weil es auch Wowler gibt, die nicht ständig was über Diablo lesen wollen.
Nun können alle die es interessiert auf die Rubrik Diablo gehen und alle die es nicht interessiert lassen es halt einfach.

Würden die Buffeduser größeres Interesse an anderen Spielen zeigen (in Form von Kommentaren, Blogs, usw.) würde Buffed sicher auch für diese eine eigene Kategorie einrichten.
Über Starcraft II wurde hier ja auch berichtet, nur gab es halt keine große Resonanz von der Community und somit auch keine Kategorie.

PS: Jeder brauch nur auf die Kategorie zu klicken, die ihn interessiert. Es gibt also eigentlich keinen Grund sich an den anderen Kategorien zu stören. Außer vielleicht Missgunst...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (23. Juli 2008)

buffed.de ist nunmal ne Blizzard-Fanseite...bzw. Fanboy-Seite, wenn man sich die Artikel der Mitarbeiter und deren Niveau anschaut...sie passen sich nur der Masse der dummen Schafe an...


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> buffed.de ist nunmal ne Blizzard-Fanseite...bzw. Fanboy-Seite, wenn man sich die Artikel der Mitarbeiter und deren Niveau anschaut...sie passen sich nur der Masse der dummen Schafe an...




ein bisschen mehr objektivitaet un bitte, lass die beleidigungen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   du hebst dich, wie man sieht ganz klar aus der menge hervor un bist wohl der individuellste von allen...sind leute die hier posten also blizzard fanboys, versteh ich das richtig? das muesste ja deinen post und somit dich ja mit einschliessen, du bist ja schliesslich auf einer blizz fanseite angemeldet un hast ueber 100 posts...oder waren das alles posts wie: ich mag euch nicht,blizzfanboys,ihr schafe..? das niveau deines posts is uebrigens so unterirdisch wie ein maulwurf...so musste sein, kann mich nicht zurueckhalten wenn ein, ich rate mal, frustrierter 1familienhauspunk sowas von sich gibt.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (23. Juli 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> ein bisschen mehr objektivitaet un bitte, lass die beleidigungen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Für mich ist Buffed.de nicht eine Seite die von WoW-Freaks besucht wird, höchstens bekannt geworden ist.
Aber mitlerweise ist Buffed einfach ein Gamertreff, hier trifft sich allerlei aus ganz Deutschland und darüber hinaus.
Nicht nur WoW oder Hdro sondern alle guten rpg's. Nur weil Buffed sozusagen durch WoW geboren wurde,
müssen Kinder doch nicht ausgeschlossen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Kinder sind launisch, da kann das ein oder andere schonma Starcraft zockn O_o


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alaron (28. Juli 2008)

weil diablo 3 geil werden wird darum isses hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein aber diablo 3 kommt von Blizzard und diablo ist einfach nur diablo da muss man nichts erklären geielstes game ever^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (28. Juli 2008)

Also im Buffed Magazin werden nicht nur MMo's behandelt, auch ganz normale Rollenspiele. 

Von der Zeitlinie:

BC Beta -> MMo's allgemein -> PC-Rollenspiele -> Rollenspiele, auch un-PC -> ALLES

Es wurde auch viel über Folgende Spiele geredet, die nun wirklich nichts mit MMOs zu tun haben:

-SC2
-Bioshock... erinnert ihr euch: "In WoW gab es heut nichts neues und deshalb reden wir jetzt den rest den casts über Bioshock"

und vieles mehr...


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

nenn mir nen grund, warum sie es nicht tun sollten Oo


----------



## Atroniss (28. Juli 2008)

Alles ne Form von Promotion.

Wer weiss vieleicht bekommt Buffed auch Werbegeld von Blizzard, und Sqoops. Irgendwie muss sich das ja finazieren hier.

Je mehr Leute hier sind, desto mehr wird Werbung gesehn.,


----------



## pandak1n (29. Juli 2008)

Dass die buffed-Crew Blizzard mag ist ja kein Geheimnis, oder?

Ein Grossteil der Spieler verehrt diese Spieleschmiede ja weiterhin, trotz oder gerade wegen WoW. Diablo2 hatte einen Multiplayerpart, der wie eine Bombe einschlug. Generell ist Battlenet sowas wie der geistige Urvater von WoW und allein das würde wohl eine eigene Rubrik für StarCraft und Diablo rechtfertigen. Beide Spiele konnte man online spielen. Also solang Du (geehrter Threadposter) mir nicht schlüssig darlegen kannst, dass in den buffed-Statuten explizit vermerkt ist, das ausschliesslich über MMO's berichtet werden und/oder eine eigene Rubrik auf der Seite eingerichtet werdeb soll, bitte ich höflichst um Zurückhaltung.

Und nein, mit dem MiMiMi-Train davonfahren kannst Du vergessen, auf den Gleisen hat sich ein grosser Stein-Troll postiert.


----------



## Gothmorg (29. Juli 2008)

> Beweise?



Kindergarten?


Zum Thema: Bei Buffed geht es halt um Rollenspiele und nicht um Strategiespiele. Daher wird auch eine Kategorie zu Diablo und nicht zu Starcraft gemacht. Außerdem ist Starcraft in Deutschland bei Weitem nicht so beliebt, wie in anderen Ländern und auch nicht so beliebt wie Diablo.

Was ich mich aber frage (soll keine Beschwerde sein, ich wundere mich nur darüber) ist, warum Buffed soviel zu Mass Effect, DSA Drakensang usw. macht, da dies ja definitiv Offline-Spiele sind.


----------



## Skorni (29. Juli 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn StarCraft 2 ein Rollenspiel? Ich muss ja echt ne Menge verpasst haben.
> Und warum zu Spielen eine Rubrik eröffnen, die sowieso keiner sehen will, weil keiner das Spiel spielt?
> 
> Und was sollte man zur Zeit über D3 diskutieren. Es gibt ein Video und 'n paar Screenshots. Keine solide Grundlage zum Diskutieren. Da kann man doch besser über ein bereits erschienenes Spiel reden oder Fragen stellen.
> ...



Extremes self pwned... Du bestätigst alles was er geschrieben hat und dan kritisierst du ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persöhnlich bin der Meinung vom T.Ersteller. Sowas sollte eigentlich nicht bei Buffed sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez


----------



## gwaitharan (1. August 2008)

ich möchte nur mal kurz all jenen, die d2 zwar gespielt aber es langweilig fanden, mal raten: macht euch n char, spielt den nach alptraum durch. dann löscht ihr ihn und mach euch mal n *hardcore* char.
zugegeben find ich d2 im normal modus auch ein langweiliges hack´n slay spiel. der eigentliche spass beginn dann auch erst mit der 2ten stufe: alptraum
jeder der mal mit der faust in den bereich der f10 taste gehämmert hat, weil sein char kurz davor war das zeitliche zu segnen, weiss wo der echte d2 spass herkam und was das spiel so erfolgreich machte. 
ich vertreib mir meine zeit mit wow und d2 bis zum erscheinen von d3. ob wow dann bei mir noch weiterläuft ist erst danach klar. ich kenne viele spieler die von d2 zu wow gewechselt haben und dann sicher auch wieder d3 spielen werden. genau wegen diesen "verwandtschaften(?)" finde ich einen eigenen bereich mehr als berechtigt. ausserdem zeigt sich die berechtigung schon der anzahl von geschriebenen antworten... (bald 3000 -.- )


----------



## Serroo (1. August 2008)

Ich Schätze mal 1tens das Buffed Mitarbeiter es gut fanden und auch D² gespielt haben und 2tens hey! es ist von Blizzard....


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Stimmt. Diablo3 ist kein Onlinespiel. Was macht das dann bitte auf buffed.de - Dem Portal für Online-Spiele? Finde ich unverschämt. Des Weiteren habe ich auf buffed noch kein Strategiespiel gesehen, sondern nur Rollenspiele. Ein weitere Indiz warum Diablo 3 hier nichts zu suchen hat. Ist ja schließlich ein Actionspiel..

Aber zumindestens schießen ein paar Leute hier echt den Vogel ab. Weiter so. *Popcorn schnapp*


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. August 2008)

Die Diablo Reihe reiht sich genre-technisch in die Riege der Action-RPGs ein, das "ist kein Rollenspiel"-Argument fällt damit flach.

Außerdem, wo steht geschrieben, dass buffed *ausschließlich* über Spiele berichtet, die *ausschließlich* online gespielt werden?
Die Diablo-Serie verfügt über einen umfangreichen Online-Modus und eine große Fan-Gemeinde, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum es hier nicht einen Stammplatz erhalten sollte.


----------



## Fast Jack (2. August 2008)

Jo, aber sein Brückenschlag zu Starcraft2 ist interessant.

Warum D2 und nich SC2?

Nur weil sich hier eher die Rollenspielklientel rumtreibt und Strategie niemanden interessiert. Diablo kannste mir z.B. nackt auf den Bauch binden wenn ich alternativ SC2 zocken könnte(Wobei der hässliche Kerl auf meinem Bauch bestimmt stören würde).
Onlinegames sind erstmal beide und MMOs sind beide nicht. 
IMO haben sie gleich wenig mit dem sonstigen Buffed.de Contend zu tun außer villt, das D2 hier wie gesagt mehr Zielgruppe trifft.



-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Die Diablo Reihe reiht sich genre-technisch in die Riege der Action-RPGs ein, das "ist kein Rollenspiel"-Argument fällt damit flach.
> 
> Außerdem, wo steht geschrieben, dass buffed *ausschließlich* über Spiele berichtet, die *ausschließlich* online gespielt werden?
> Die Diablo-Serie verfügt über einen umfangreichen Online-Modus und eine große Fan-Gemeinde, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum es hier nicht einen Stammplatz erhalten sollte.



Schau auf das Banner, den Dogmatikern unter uns reicht das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuyr (3. August 2008)

Was soll denn der Mist hier. Buffed kann genausogut Hello Kitty online auf ihre Seite stellen, wenn sie Bock darauf haben.
Nebenbei ist Diablo III ein Rollenspiel und das Battle.net wird in den Verdergrund treten und somit ist es auch ein Onlinespiel.
Außerdem stört es doch niemandem, außer den paar Kiddys die sich aufregen


----------



## Anarel (3. August 2008)

Singloso schrieb:


> Man Sieht ja was die Diablo 3 bereich macht nur über Diablo 2 reden Woll die anderen 2 Jahren auch wenn das Spiel er 2010 kommen soll...
> ich finde über Diablo 3 sollte indiablo.de weiter machen da es die beste Seite ist Wenns im das Diablo Universum geht seit 1997...


Ja, ist wirklich schrecklich mit Diablo III, das muss hart für dich sein. Ich würde dir persönlich aber ohnehin ans Herz legen, dich weniger auf buffed.de und indiablo.de aufzuhalten und vermehrt schmucke Rechtschreib- und Grammatikseiten aufzurufen. Denn das, was du hier von dir gibst, liegt weit unter schlechtem Grundschulniveau. Also, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nick1414 (3. August 2008)

Ich frage mich, wieso sich über sowas überhaupt aufgeregt wird.
Ich spiele Diablo2 schon eine ganze Weile und kann behaupten,
dass das Spiel maßgeblich vom Online-Modus profitiert,
man kann es daher schon als Online-Spiel bezeichnen.
Außerdem, wo steht den geschrieben,
dass Onlinespiele *NUR* online spielbar sein müssen?

Zu Starcraft 2...ist das selbe wie mit Warcraft 3.
Kein Rollenspiel, also kein Platz bei buffed.de

Cheers


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (5. August 2008)

Naja ich finde es vorallem übertrieben weil es nicht so viele neue Infos zu D3 gibt, schaut euch doch mal diese aktuelle Themen Übersicht an! Alles Buffed-News^^
Naja, aber stören tuts ja auch nicht ernsthaft, von daher..^^


----------

